# WEARING OF DESERT COMBAT BOOTS (DCB) PRIOR TO DEPLOYMENT



## jacksparrow (16 Jun 2009)

CANFORGEN 112/09 CLS 018/09 121208Z JUN 09
WEARING OF DESERT COMBAT BOOTS (DCB) PRIOR TO DEPLOYMENT
UNCLASSIFIED


REF: CANFORGEN 016 05 CLS 001 05 261806Z JAN 05, PARA 6. E. 



THE REF SPECIFICALLY DISALLOWED THE WEARING OF HOT WEATHER BOOTS PRIOR TO DEPLOYMENT. THIS SUB PARA IN THE REF IS CANCELLED FORTHWITH. ANY DND ISSUED DESERT BOOT MAY BE WORN WITH COMBAT DRESS UNIFORM BY PERSONNEL FOR A PERIOD UP TO 120 DAYS PRIOR TO DEPLOYMENT. LF AREAS ARE DIRECTED TO ENTITLE INDIVIDUALS FOR DESERT BOOT ISSUE AS SOON AS THEY ARE IDENTIFIED FOR A DEPLOYMENT. THIS WILL ALLOW INDIVIDUALS TO WEAR THE DESERT BOOT DURING RAMP UP TRAINING IN CANADA AND ABROAD. THIS LONGER PERIOD WILL HELP REDUCE THE INSTANCES OF BAD FITTING SIZING AND ASSIST IN BREAKING IN THE BOOTS BEFORE DEPLOYMENT. 


AN IMPROVED VERSION OF THE DCB CALLED THE DCB 09 WILL START TO BE FIELDED TO TF 03 09. THE DCB 09 WILL BRING SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN TERMS OF FEATURES AND PROCEDURES. IN RESPONSE TO USER FEEDBACK FROM THEATRE AND TRIAL RESULTS FROM RAMPING UP TROOPS, THE DCB 09 BOOT HAS BEEN MADE SIGNIFICANTLY LIGHTER, SLIGHTLY SHORTER, MORE FLEXIBLE AND MORE PADDED TO REMOVE FRICTION POINTS. A HOT WEATHER SOCK WILL BE ISSUED TO HELP REDUCE THERMAL LOAD WHILE PROVIDING NECESSARY CUSHIONING. 


DCB 09 COMPRISES THE QUOTE BOOT, COMBAT, HOT WEATHER, NSN 8430 20 004 1013AA UNQUOTE AND THE QUOTE SOCKS, HOT WEATHER, NSN 8440 20 003 3311AA UNQUOTE. THOSE TWO ITEMS HAVE BEEN DESIGNED TO WORK AS A SYSTEM AND MUST BE SIZED AND FITTED TOGETHER. 


THE REMAINDER OF CANFORGEN 016 05 IS STILL IN EFFECT.


----------



## dapaterson (16 Jun 2009)

Now here's a wild idea.  How about all the messages that give out various authorities for dress be colected into a single reference.  That way, instead of hunting down CANFORGENs & CANLANDGENs, we could go to a single authoritative book.  We could call it "The CF Dress manual" or something...


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jun 2009)

DAP, You Sir, owe me for water snorted out my nose! 

Must remember not to be drinking whilst browsing the recent posts page...


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Now here's a wild idea.  How about all the messages that give out various authorities for dress be colected into a single reference.  That way, instead of hunting down CANFORGENs & CANLANDGENs, we could go to a single authoritative book.  We could call it "The CF Dress manual" or something...



Of course this would require the agreement from the National Defence Clothing and Dress Committee (NDCDC).


----------



## dapaterson (16 Jun 2009)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Of course this would require the agreement from the National Defence Clothing and Dress Committee (NDCDC).



I believe CLS holds the hammer for land operational dress.

Now, adding a pin to the DEU for a year, that would require the NDCDC; it couldn't be done by some General on a whim...  oops...


----------



## chris_log (17 Jun 2009)

I noticed alot of people wearing desert boots in garrison/field since I got here before this CANFORGEN came out (I'm assuming it was a decision from the higher-ups in the battle group).

Either way, this is, IMHO, an excellent idea.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I believe CLS holds the hammer for land operational dress.
> 
> Now, adding a pin to the DEU for a year, that would require the NDCDC; it couldn't be done by some General on a whim...  oops...



I see what you did there....


----------



## AJC (18 Jun 2009)

That only works if your boots, that were ordered 7 months prior, get in before embarkation leave.


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2009)

AJC said:
			
		

> That only works if your boots, that were ordered 7 months prior, get in before embarkation leave.



Wow!!

Where are you at?  :


----------



## fire_guy686 (18 Jun 2009)

I wore mine once before I went overseas. I got them a couple weeks before I went and decided to wear them to work one day. I ended up being the person who went for coffee and being the nice guy I am went inside instead of ordering seven coffees in the drive thru. I think I got asked by about eight people, most of whom weren't nice about it at all, if I was going overseas. I stopped wearing them until I went over.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jun 2009)

With all the hoopla and confusion here in Australia WRT US genuine private purchase desert boots (Altama etc), as an army here we have only one panclimatic tan boot (yes, and its crap), the 'powers to be' came to a Force wide plan that several US private purchase variants can be worn in the field at any time, and in garrison at the direction of the RSM. In my TI here, there has never really been an issue about boots.

Its not about the LCF, but comfort, basic common sense, and practicality for soldiers. Afterall, we not only march on our stomachs, but our feet. If its tan in colour and meets the guildlines, fill your boots Digger!

Thats sensible.

Canada has always been 'anal' about boots in the field - always. Issue crap = the cheapest bidder gets the contract for clothing and other stuff.

Those issue CF desert boots are crap. At least they hve Vibrum soles. New and improved eh? Well I wonder what the feedback will be from the lads/ladettes?

OWDU


----------

